#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Video Marketing Tactics for 2020.

## Bhavya

We all know, at present brands are achieving success by using video content on their social media channels like Facebook, Instagram, TikTok and YouTube. Amid this current scenario, if you want to improve your video marketing strategy, here are the 6 video marketing tactics for you to implement in 2020: https://bit.ly/35NUVT8

----------

